# Alpina Alpiner 4 Auto - Question on AL525 Movement Winding Issues



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey WUS, first post here. Hope I'm following all the rules. 



I recently bought a grey market Alpina Alpiner 4. Other than a few light bezel scratches (unfortunate, but somewhat expected at price-point), not much looks wrong on the surface. 

However, I looked at the manual in addition to other specs about the AL-525 movement to ensure that I knew its functions prior to setting the watch and using it. The watch does have a screw-down crown, but in the first position the AL-525 is supposed to be able to manually wind the watch. When I put the watch in the first position after unscrewing the crown, the manual winding feels extremely coarse and like something is wrong on the inside. 


From what I've seen, the AL-525 is a Sellita SW-200 base movement, but I don't think I should be experiencing this much resistance. For those who will suggest, this happens from dead charge or a still movement. 


I do have a Hamilton Khaki Field 42 mm with the H-10/2824 movement and manual winding is freely easy. I don't think this is a Sellita quirk, but I wanted to ask you guys to verify since I am still within my return period. 



Thanks for your time!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Normal, it's a version of the ETA 2824, wind slowly, about 10 to 14 turns, if the rotor spins, back off.


----------



## tacit (Jan 21, 2020)

Very strange, alright. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

Same issue with my Startimer AL525. The power reserve is far less than the standard 38hours for a SW200. So have to manually wind it from time to time. It feels hard. Have another two SW200 powered watches, Jeanrichard and Edox. Both are smooth


----------

